# Why rehoming centres are so picky?



## Sykes10 (Jul 26, 2020)

We are a couple trying to rehome a dog for a while but the rehoming centres will always ask for garden or another things that may not have sense to us.

we are a couple who have experience with dogs and have plenty of time to train and spend with a dog.

we don’t wanna buy but due to the rehoming centres that don’t find us suitable we don’t see another option.

I am also tired of people who just says rehome don’t buy but don’t know how difficult is to rehome.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Some of the smaller centres are sometimes more flexible but they all obviously have to do checks to make sure the dogs needs are going to be met.I have seen an ad for a home without a garden, for a dog who was an escape artist and it was thought s/he would be safer without one.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

In fairness, the centres have to make the best assessment they can - of the dogs and the potential owners. It's a bit more complicated owning a dog when you have no garden (as I'm sure you know), and the rescue centres are (hopefully) keen to make sure that the dogs have the BEST chance of finding their 'forever home' - and the risk of being returned is minimised. I gues that some of them see not having a garden as preseting a problem. It might be worth trying to speak to whoever is in charge of the centre, explaining your experience and see if they can make an exception.


----------



## Lulututu27 (Aug 12, 2020)

I totally get this , we was looking to adopt a dog with some server behaviour issues and my family had the experience to help this little dog. We had a home check and was told our fence wasn’t correct as the dog would get out but couldn’t see how ?? As we had a dog that was a little escape artist and couldn’t get out. Then googled the rescue centre and their was a lot of very bad reviews about them. I understand that they need to be fussy and think of the needs of the dogs. I sometimes feel their playing with their lives a abit


----------

